# Cool looking wood



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

Sometimes you just don't know how they will turn out. I like this one a lot.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Like the grain - nice job


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looking good


So what is it? LOL Bog oak?

I'm not good at guessing wood names, so I label what I know for sure


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

It's a guess that wood thread!

My guess is Bald Cypress knee wood.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

olivewood?

bog oak (or bog anything) is usually black


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> olivewood?
> 
> bog oak (or bog anything) is usually black


notice the "LOL"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yeah, well, I missed that.


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Looks like some BOW I have seen...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

If we don't get a official answer, I'm going with Fog wood 













(found on ground) LOL

It does look like olivewood


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

or FIG:

Found in Garage


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whatever happened to 'Dunno Wood' ???...used to be a lot of it around.:rotfl:


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

LOL! Good stuff guys. Sorry, I have been on the road to NC. It is olive wood.


----------

